# Tutorial avanzado sobre motores de paso



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 9, 2013)

Hola amigos


Este tutorial lo he empezado a publicar en 2 foros de modelismo naval, pues el uso de motores de paso en esa afición ofrece muchas posibilidades. Perdonen por lo tanto las referencias a esa otra afición mía que combino con mi amor por la electrónica. Evangelizo el perderle el miedo a la electrónica y por lo tanto busco explicar asumiendo lo mínimo de conocimientos previos de la materia.

Pero he recibido respuestas de foristas de esa afición que en su vida profesional tienen mucha experiencia en el uso y el control de motores de paso. Resulta que hasta ahora y eso debido a las limitadas posibilidades de componentes electrónicas usadas para el control de motores de paso, un conocimiento profundo de la materia es muy escaso que se encuentre. La empresa Trinamic, cuyos productos se pueden comparar en todo el mundo, ha desarrollado componentes, que permiten el dominio muy refinado de los parámetros que influyen en la operación de un motor de paso. Hasta yo, como podrán ver en uno de los vídeos que grabé para este tutorial, me quedé impresionadísimo de la velocidad de giro que pude lograr, controlando un subset de los parámetros. Lo que todavía no he estudiado a fondo y donde aún no he llegado en mis experimentos, es el extender el valor de la corriente al máximo posible, lo que supongo se debe a parámetros relacionados con el control del consumo eléctrico que se que existen pero en los que no he profundizado aún. La vieja placa StepRocker usada en los experimentos tiene un límite de la tensión de alimentación de 25 VDC, la nueva TMCM1112 tiene el límite de 60 VDC. eso evidentemente va a aumentar las velocidades posibles, respectivamente la potencia posible.

Finalmente quiero resaltar, que todo crítica, todo error en mi razonar, os pido expresen estos como los vayan descubriendo, pues eso me ayuda aprender! Perdonen lo largo de mi comentario, como recompensa les doy el enlace al vídeo, que resulto largo, pues el motor pudo girar muchísimo mas largo de lo que me esperaba!






Motores de paso tienen habilidades muy especiales que los hacen muy atractivos para el modelismo naval. Por otro lado hasta personas que los usan dentro de sus actividades laborales con frecuencia no tienen un entendimiento completo de lo que son estos motores y que factores técnicos influyen en su uso. El ejemplo lo quiero dar de un forista de modelismo naval en Inglaterra. este me respondió que los usa y tiene que ver mucho con este tipo en su profesión, pero que una de las cualidades de este tipo de motor es que se calientan mucho, ya más que una vez se había quemado por tocarlos accidentalmente.

Una de las posibles explicaciones de esto son probablemente las limitaciones de las funciones de placas para su control. Entendiendo en detalle la función de estos motores y usando parámetros de control disponibles en componentes y placas de control en todo el mundo de una empresa llamada Trinamic, permite experimentar y entender en detalle este tipo de motores. Me he decidido desarrollar este tutorial aquí en nuestro foro en Español, también public0 y desarrollo este tutorial en Lengua Inglesa y Alemán, como reconocimiento al trato justo y respetuoso que he recibido en este foro y como expresión de mi orgullo de sentirme y ser latinoamericano de nacimiento en Guayaquil, Ecuador y de padres alemanes. Eso sí, el tutorial es de nivel avanzado, pero vuelvo a referirme como ejemplo a las respuestas del foro en Inglaterra. Allí un forista expresó que entre otra la falta de conocimiento de los términos usados le era prácticamente imposible seguir el tutorial. Esta respuesta fue de gran ayuda para mi y explique el significado de los términos tal cual aparecían las preguntas. Por eso, no duden en preguntar, pues es de poco valor si todo aquel con voluntad e interés de seguir el tutorial, no lo puede por no entender los términos usados y comunicar el significado de estos términos es parte del objetivo de este tutorial. También tengo 2 motivos egoístas! El uno es que escribiendo el tutorial y respondiendo a las preguntas me obliga a profundizar mis estudios para tratar de encontrar una forma sencilla y clara de explicar. El segundo motivo está relacionado al primo de un buen amigo Español que reside aquí en Alemania al norte de Baviera. Este hombre a expresado su interés de dedicarse al estudio y el desarrollo de programas que van a ser de gran ayuda para mí y este amigo en nuestros modelos. Este tutorial es el camino que uso para comunicarle a el los conocimientos y con los videos demostrar cómo esto le permite una actividad donde va a ver los resultados de lo que hace. Pero también voy a tratar de comunicar de forma muy genérica para mí, la gran imagen del mensaje del tutorial, lo que tiene como objetivo comunicar conceptos generales sobre este tipo de motores y aquellos que no quieren mas que esto para considerar el uso de este tipo de motores en nuestra afición, pero siendo una fuente de conocimientos detallados, si el interés aparece sobre alguna pregunta en detalle. Por eso, pregunten, que el que no pregunta o es un especialista en estas cosas y por decencia no quiere que errores que probablemente haga sean visibles a razón de su pregunta o corrección se vuelvan públicos, o quizá no quiera meterse más en el tema o simplemente no le interesa! Una posición absolutamente válida.

Empecemos pues con el tutorial. Un motor de paso como lo indica el nombre da pasos y no como un motor de escobillas o sin escobillas tiene como objetivo girar ofreciendo un cierto torque. En cada paso el eje del motor de paso gira por un cierto ángulo que se puede expresar como fracción del giro completo de 360°. Muchos motores de paso hacen 200 pasos completos para un giro de 360° o expresado de otra forma, giran por 1,8° por cada paso completo. Quizá se pregunten porqué no escribo solo de pasos, pero de pasos completos. la razón es que en el control de los motores de paso también se hacen "micropasos". Micropasos son pasitos que se hacen y donde un cierto número de estos micropasos resulta en en un paso completo. El micropaso por lo tanto es una fracción del paso completo y como es frecuentemente en la electrónica digital el número es una que resulta de cambiar el valor del exponente a la base "2". 
2E0, o cero veces 2 = 1
2E1, o 2 = 2
2E2, o 2 * 2 = 4
y así continuamente un factor "2 mas resulta en valor doble al anterior hasta 2E8 = 256, lo que pueden verificar ustedes mismos. Como esto define cuantos micropasos hacemos para avanzar un paso completo esto se llama la resolución de los micropaso y es uno de los parámetros que se pueden definir para controlar un motor de paso!

Si no se dejan asustar de la materia, cada detalle, cada término que voy explicando es simple. Algo que realmente es aplicable a mucho de la electrónica digital. es el uso del lenguaje técnico, de los términos, que le ayuda al ingeniero justificar el salario alto que pide por sus servicios! Chiste aparte!

De esta forma de funcionar los motores de paso resulta una característica. es posible conocer la posición exacta actual de un motor de paso y es posible indicarle ir a una posición diferente nombrando el número de pasos entre su posición actual y la nueva deseada. Siendo así evidentemente un motor de paso no esta pensado para mover el hélice de un barco, para ello motores de escobillas o sin escobillas son mucho mas adecuados! Tampoco el usarlo para hacer girar lentamente la antena de un radar en uno de nuestros modelos es el objetivo, pero se encuentra dentro del margen de usos imaginables. Yo tengo pensado usar motores de paso para hacer girar el timón de mi velero, el Carina, que presento aquí en el foro en la sección dedicada a veleros y a proyectos de pasos paso de descripción! la razón es otra de las cualidades del motor de paso, es que es posible operarlos sin que hagan ruido perceptible a diferencia de un servo, donde todos conocemos el ruido que hace! Pero también tengo pensado su uso para mover la rueda de timón de forma análoga al giro del timón. Otro uso es el de hacer girar el compass, usando los datos de una componente de compass electrónica para determinar su orientación. Aquí cada dirección que el velero tome corresponderá a una posición del motor de paso dentro de los 360° de un giro completo! El gran uso pero será el usar el mismo motor que ven en los videos para realizar el winche que controla la cuerda que controla la posición del palo de la vela mayor por ejemplo! pero a eso entraré en mayor detalle en mi descripción de la construcción del velero Carina y de forma que considere oportuna en el contexto de este tutorial, pues siempre quiero mostrar la relevancia en relación a nuestra afición!

Habiendo escrito tanto permítanme presentarles algunas imagenes para ilustrar lo que es un motor de paso y como funciona!

​
Empiezo con la imagen de un motor de paso. Lo especial que tiene es que de el salen muchos cables, cuando de los otros tipos de motores tenemos 2, uno para tierra y el otro para el polo positivo e invirtiendo se logra invertir la dirección de giro. Antes se usaba en lo general motores "unipolares" pues el general los controles era mucho mas sencillo y por eso aún hoy encontramos muchos motores unipolares cuando canibalizamos viejas impresoras, los mecanismos para floppies, CDs y DVDs. Aquí nos vamos únicamente dedicar a motors bipolares y ya explicare que los caracteriza. Estos motores, gracias a las componentes de control modernas facilita su uso, siendo Trinamic probablemente el proveedor mas sofisticado en sus productos!

​
Esta imagen muestra un motor de paso altamente simplificado facilitando así presentar lo que es un motor de paso. La imagen a la izquierda muestra 4 bobinas y en el centro, donde iría el eje del motor un compás y es visible la aguja del compás que consiste de un magneto con su polo norte, en color azul en el esquema a la derecha y el polo sur en color rojo. Pasemos a ver en detalle el esquema a la derecha. Podemos ver que existen 2 circuitos llamadas "Phase A" y "Phase B". Cada uno consiste de un cable que forma el cableado de la bobina y cada circuito contiene 2 bobinas! De allí resulta que este motor tendría 4 cables saliendo de el! Verdad que es evidente y nada dificil! usemos este conocimiento para sacarle un provecho práctico que es de especial utilidad cuando el motor de paso que queremos usar lo sacamos de una impresora vieja y no tenemos hoja de datos! Si usamos un multimetro y medimos la resistencia entre 2 de los cables que salen del motor, entonces o el instrumento nos indicará una resistencia infinita cuando los cables corresponden a 2 de los circuitos, donde no hoy conexión entre ellos y una resistencia muy pequeña cuando los cables corresponden ambos o a la "Phase A" o a la "Phase B". Verdad que es sencillo identificarlos! Bueno, también hay motores de paso de los cuales salen 8 cables. Pues me imagino que ya son capaces de contestar por si mismos! En vez de tener las 2 bobinas de un circuito conectadas en "serie", los cabos de cada bobina salen del motor doblando así el número de cables. Pues ya saben porque algunos motores de paso tienen 8 cables saliendo del motor y ya saben como asociar los pares de cable que corresponden a siempre una de las bobinas! Pero también existen motores de paso con 6 cables saliendo de el! Pues aquí no se sacan ambos cabos de las 2 bobinas conectadas en serie, sino que se saca un cable que va conectado a los cabos unidos entre 2 bobinas conectadas en serie. Pero también aquí ya tienen las herramientas para saber cual cable corresponde a cual. Si el par de cables es una uno de los cabos de una de las bobinas conectadas en serie y el segundo el del centro, entonces si medimos la resistencia el valor de esta será la mitad, que si medimos un par de cable que corresponden a las salidas de las 2 bobinas conectadas en serie, donde la resistencia medida tendrá el doble del valor por incluir ambas bobinas!

​
Recapacitemos lo escrito. El motor de paso, en breve, MP, sencillo descrito en las imágenes arriba, contiene 2 circuitos eléctricos, cada uno con 2 bobinas conectadas en serie. Dependiendo de la polaridad que le apliquemos a cada circuito, la corriente fluirá a través de sendos circuitos en una u otra dirección. Eso lo conocemos todos de los motores con escobillas que usamos en nuestro hobby, Invirtiendo la polaridad el motor girará en dirección opuesta.



​
En estas 2 últimas imagenes el asunto se describe de 2 formas, cada uno tocando otro aspecto. La primera imagen muestra con las flechitas la dirección del flujo de la corriente en cada uno de los 4 pasos que representan un giro de 360° de ese MP.

La segunda imagen, no se dejen intimidar, muestra lo mismo, pero en forma de diagrama. En la horizontal vemos los 4 pasos enumerados arriba, y sobre el mismo eje vemos el ángula correspondiente representado como fracción del signo Pi. Para aquellos no matemáticos o donde la época en el colegio donde aprendieron de eso ha pasado mucho tiempo. 2 + Pi equivale 360° o un giro completo, consecuentemente 1* Pi = 180° o medio giro. las 2 curvas, la negra, equivale al circuito "Phase B" y la violeta al otro circuito "Phase A".

Cuando la linea está arriba, donde está la "1", tenemos una polaridad, cuando baja debajo de la linea horizontal, la polaridad opuesta. Creo que no es tan difícil de entender! La razón es que esa forma diferente de describir ángulos y polaridades permite escribir equaciones matémáticas y hacer los cálculos correspondientes, cosa de la que no nos ocuparemos aquí!

Ahora nos vamos a dedicar a otra asunto muy importante en materia de motores de paso, ya verán mas adelante porqué!

La potencia de un motor por ejemplo se describe en vatios [W] y se usa el símbolo "W". La potencia "P" tiene la siguiente relación con la tensión aplicada U y que se define en voltios [V] y la cantidad de corriente que fluye I que se describe en amperios [A]!

Potencia P [W] = U[V] * I[A]

La ecuación por lo tanto dice que la potencia disponible es la multiplicación de la tensión aplicada y de la corriente que fluje!

Por lo tanto que nos dice la placa de tipo de un motor de paso y como podemos influir en la potencia que puede lograr un motor MP? Vayamos paso a paso para no perdernos por el camino!

Todos sabemos, que si le aplicamos una tensión variable a una lamparita, cuando mas alta la tensión aplicada mas intensa es la luz resultante. La intensidad de la luz emitida por ese bombillo esta directamente relacionada a la cantidad de corriente que fluye atravez del bombillo. Cuando mas tensión aplicamos, mas corriente va a fluir. La ley física que describe esta relación se llama la ley de "Ohm"

I [A] = U[V] / R [R]

Otra vez, la cosa es bien sencilla, favor no dejarse intimidar. En la ecuación arriba, 

si aumentamos el valor de la tensión también aumenta la corriente.
si aumentamos el valor de la resistencia, reducimos la cantidad de corriente!

Resistencia = R [R] = R[ohmios]

Ahora combinamos estos 2 datos y lo aplicamos a un motor.

La potencia de un motor en vatios se encuentra en la hoja de datos del motor a en la placa de tipo!

Potencia sea = 100 W
Tensión de operación sea 10 V

P = 100 W = 10 V * I (corriente) = 10 V * 10 A = 100 W

Como ven, para que ese motor imaginario tenga una potencia de 100 W con una tensión de 10 voltios aplicada, el motor tiene que ser capaz de resistir 10 amperios de corriente sin sobre calentarse! Eso significa que que tiene que ser un motor de bastante calidad, pues las bobinas son capaz de resistir 10 amperios! Miremos esto en mas detalle. La capacidad de los cables de las bobinas en ese motor imaginario tienen que tener un diámetro adecuado para permitir 10 amperios de corriente fluir atravez de ellos sin generar un calor excesivo! Si a los 2 cables que alimentan ese motor imaginario le aplicamos un multímetro y medimos la resistencia en ohmios interna al motor, estamos midiendo la resistencia del cable que forma las bobinas en el motor, se llama la resistencia interna.

Si ese mismo motor imaginario nos lo imaginamos como uno que solo tiene 10 W de potencia, miremos las mismas ecuaciones ahora para este segundo motor imaginario.

Potencia sea = 10 W
Tensión de operación sea 10 V

P = 10 W = 10 V * I (corriente) = 10 V * 1 A = 10 W

Podemos sacar la conclusión mirando y comparando las 2 ecuaciones para ambos motores imaginarios, que el segundo motor solo se diferencia del primero por el diámetro de los cables usados en sus bobinas! Estos cables deben tener un diámetro mucho menor, por lo que solo permiten 1 amperio de corriente, la décima parte de lo que permite el primer motor! Vale decir que el primer motor físicamente es superior al segundo por permitir que la corriente sea 10 veces mas alta que en el segundo motor.

Usemos esta sencilla cosa que aprendimos para comparar 2 motores de paso de igual potencia!

Motor 1:
P = 12 VDC * 1 A = 12 Watt

Motor 2:
P = 1,2 VDC * 10 A = 12 Watt

Vemos que el motor 2 es de mas alta calidad o rendimiento, pues permite el flujo de corriente 10 veces mas alto! Leyendo las placas de tipo de diversos motores de paso ahora sabemos que el motor 2 es de mas alta capacidad o rendimiento! Tratemos otro detalle muy bien conocido por todos aquellos que conocen los motores de escobillas que usan en sus modelos! Cuando le aplico una tensión mas alta a un motor que aquella definida en la hoja de datos o en la placa de tipo, este motor se va a calentar y así va a durar menos. Si la tensión es mucho mas alta, puede que el motor se dañe, pues los cables de la bobina se funden y el motor se calienta.

Aquí entra un detalle típico para motores de paso. El circuito de control limita la corriente que fluje atravez de las bobinas! Si a ese circuito le indicamos en el caso del motor 1 que la corriente no debe sobrepasar un valor de 1A, el circuito se encarga de eso. Si a ese mismo circuito de control le conectamos el motor 2 y le indicamos que este puede tener un flujo de corriente de hasta 10 A, el circuito recién limitará la cantidad de corriente fluyendo a través de las bobinas del motor de paso cuando este alcanze los 10 A! Apliquemos a nuestros motores 1 y 2 una tensión de 48 VDc por ejemplo y miremos que son las potencias resultantes:

Motor 1:
P = 48 VDC * 1 A = 48 Watt

Motor 2:
P = 48 VDC * 10 A = 480 Watt

Vemos que el motor 2 nos va a brindar una potencia 10 veces mas alta que el motor 1, sin sobrepasar los límites de corriente de cada motor! Una potencia mas alta significa que el motor nos va a brindar mas torque. El resultado de este analisis son 2:

1. Escogan un motor de paso que tenga especificado el valor de la tensión lo mas bajo posible.
2. Tengan disponible en el modelo la tensión mas alta posible!

Ahora existe un último detalle que quiero resaltar. es la del calentamiento de un motor. es correcto decir que a razón de ineficiencias que resultan de la construcción física de un motor y de efectos físicos que reducen la eficiencia, un cierto porcentaje de la potencia con la que alimentamos un motor y que hemos estado analizando, se va a convertir en calor. Por sencillez de los cálculos asumamos que el 10% de esa potencia alimentada al motor se va a convertir en energía calorífica. En el caso de los motores 1 y 2 alimentados con 48 VDCs y comparándolo con lo que pasa cuando la tensión aplicada es la de la placa de tipo de 12 VDC, lo siguiente es válido asumir.

Si alimentamos los motor 1 y 2 con los 12 VDC, la energía calorífica generada por ineficiencias es de 1,2 W y esos motores no se calentarán en exceso, si cumplimos con los requerimientos de difusión de calor de esos motores.

Si alimentamos los motores 1 y 2 con los 48 VDC, la energía calorífica sera de 4,8 W para el motor 1 y de 48 W para el motor 2. por lo tanto el motor 1 esta solicitado en 4 veces la energía calorífica y el motor 2 en 40 veces esa energía!

Un forista describiendo su familiaridad con motores de paso usados en su trabajo cuenta que ya se ha quemado los brazos por tocar accidentalmente un motor de paso en uso! La razón se explica por este efecto y porque circuitos de control de motores de paso no atendían a hacer mínima la cantidad de energía calorífica generada. Hojas de datos avanzadas por esta razón describen también la tensión máxima aplicable al motor sin que este se dañe por energía calorífica generada! Solo como indicación quiero mencionar que los circuitos de control de la empresa Trinamic usados en la placa StepRocker usada en los vídeos que voy a presentar aquí, controlan la corriente que fluye por el motor de paso tomando en consideración de forma inteligente la solicitación del motor y limitando el valor de la corriente fluyendo por las bobinas del motor de paso al valor mas bajo posible para que el torque generado en el motor sea adecuado para el torque que este motor de paso tiene que contrarrestar. Ya lo voy a describir y demostrar en detalle mas adelante en el tutorial. Así es posible reducir la cantidad de energía calorífica generada en el motor y así evitar su sobrecalentamiento.

Sigamos con el tutorial y en este caso me es posible usar un ejemplo de mi velero Carina, descrito en paso a paso. Yo usaré 2 motores de paso para realizar 2 winches para controlar las escotas que controlan la vela mayor y la foque. En ese contexto uso otra característica de motores de paso. Todo lo escrito anteriormente sobre potencias, energía calorífica, etcétera, sobre motores de paso es valido considerando únicamente el comportamiento estático de motores de paso. Repito, no se dejen intimidar por lo de "estático"! Las implicaciones de lo descrito aquí en el tutorial hasta ahora me imagino solo capta o aquel que ya es familiar con la materia o que es genio. Yo ni soy genio ni me considero aún totalmente familiarizado con la materia. En el curso de este tutorial iré presentando mis conocimientos como vayan avanzando. Pero cuando vean los vídeos y vuelvan a leer lo escrito en el tutorial, las implicaciones se volverán mas evidentes. Aún yo hoy uso el tutorial, ya mas avanzado en otros idiomas que aquí en Español, para captar las implicaciones y entender lo nuevo que leo al respecto. Trato en este tutorial de no asumir conocimientos previos y de introducir conocimientos en el entorno que trato de seleccionar como apropiado! Pasemos al análisis del motor de paso dinámico, o dicho en otras palabras, cuando este sea operado, cuando este dando sus pasos.

Sabemos de lo escrito inicialmente y mostrado en las imágenes que usan un motor imaginario de 4 pasos para un giro completo para describir los datos de forma sencilla, que un motor de paso puede consistir de 2 fases, Phase A y B, siendo cada una de estos un circuito autónomo, significa independiente del otro y que cuando aplicamos las polaridades de acuerdo a lo mostrado, el motor dará sus 4 pasos para un giro completo cambiando la polaridad aplicada a cada uno de los 2 circuitos y así invirtiendo el flujo de corriente a través de estos circuitos. Cada uno de estos 2 circuitos contiene 2 bobinas. 

Ahora es así, que cuando cambia el flujo de corriente a través de una bobina, o sea cuando la cantidad de corriente o/y su dirección cambian, en la bobina se genera una tensión de polaridad invertida a aquella que aplicamos a la bobina. Esto se llama tensión inducida! Cuando mas rápido es el cambio de la cantidad de corriente que fluye por la bobina y/o de la tensión aplicada, mas alto es el valor de la tensión inducida, la cual es de polaridad opuesta a la que aplicamos a la bobina.

Usemos números para tratar de explicar esto!

Digamos que aplicamos 24 VDC a una bobina, ahora invertimos la polaridad de la tensión aplicada, sería -24 VDC y esto lo repetimos muchísimas veces por segundo. En un extremo esto puede conducir a que a una tensión aplicada externamente a la bobina de +24 VDC, la bobina genere una tensión inducida de -24 VDC.

24 VDC aplicada externamente menos 24 VDC de polaridad invertida inducida generada en la bobina resulta en una tensión de 0 VDC! Para la potencia del motor de paso resulta lo siguiente:

Potencia del motor al estar parado en una cierta posición, no girando:

P = 24 VDC * 10 A = 240 W

Ahora el cálculo para este mismo motor de paso, pero girando tan rápido, que la tensión inducida es de 24 VDC, pero polaridad invertida:

P = (24 VDC - 24 VDC) * 10 A = 0 VDC * 10 A = 0 W

Cuando mas alta la velocidad con la cual un motor de paso da sus pasos, mas alta la tensión inducida que tiene polaridad invertida, cuando menor la tensión disponible.

De allí resulta que un motor de paso tiene la potencia mas alta, ofrece el torque máximo, cuando no gira y mantiene su posición!
De allí resulta que un motor de paso pierde potencia y tiene menor torque disponible cuando mas rápido haga sus pasos!
De allí resulta que un motor de paso no es adecuado cuando se requiera una alta velocidad de giro!

Considerando este comportamiento de motores de paso fue una de las razones por la cual me decidí usar un motor de paso para construir un winche para el control de las escotas.



​
Por esa razón me estoy construyendo un tambor de máximo radio que quepa en el casco de mi velero, para así poder usar el motor de paso al mínimo de velocidad para lograr un máximo de torque disponible para contrarrestar al torque resultante de las escotas que mantienen la vela en su posición cuando el viento presiona las velas! Como pueden imaginarse, la mayor parte del tiempo el tambor mantendrá su posición ofreciendo así el motor de paso un máximo de torque!

​
Tengo pensado que las escotas para la vela mayor sean realizadas como lo muestra esta foto del original de un velero de la clase J y que en mi modelo, el velero Carina, exige del winche de poder mover las escota sobre un largo de 840 cm. El tambor lo he dimensionado de tal forma, que la circunferencia del tambor que recibe la escota será de 40 cm! De allí resulta que el motor de paso no va a girar por mas de 21 giros completos!

Normalmente el uso de un aparejo duplicando la longitud de la escota movida lleva a solo tener la mitad del torque disponible. Gracias al torque del motor de paso y de los 40 VDC máximos disponibles a bordo de mi velero y a que el motor de paso solo tiene que moverse despacio y poco, logro esos 840 cm de desplazamiento de la escota sin tener pérdidas de torque como resulta por el camino tradicional! Claro, como al empezar las investigaciones, los estudios y experimentos e ir aprendiendo la materia, ahora estoy seguro que mi sistema de control de escotas ni requiere las capacidades de energía que he puesto en mi velero, ni tan tremendas dimensiones de toda la infraestructura física. Cuando empecé me aseguré que en mi velero iba a haber un máximo de capacidad eléctrica, de tensión y las dimensiones físicas máximas posibles en el casco de mi velero. A fin de cuentas no quería llegar a un punto, donde todo funcionaba, pero donde no podría navegar mi velero mas que 10 minutos antes de agotar los recursos.

Otra de las características de un motor de paso es el que siempre se conoce la posición actual del motor. Esto se logra definiendo en software un punto como el paso "0" e ir contando el número de pasos que el motor de paso hace en una u otra dirección partiendo de allí. Si ademas se cuida de evitar o reconocer cuando el motor de paso falla en algún paso, sea porque se mueve bajo la solicitación u otra razón, este conteo de paso nos dará la posición actual del motor de paso y traducido a su uso como winche me dice si tengo que dar o recoger escota! En detalle entraré en el lugar adecuado, por ejemplo moi paso a paso del velero Carina o/y aquí en el tutorial.

Pero existe otro detalle de un motor de paso que hay que considerar. He escrito que el torque máximo del motor de paso ocurre cuando este no gira, lo que en consecuencia también significa que el consumo máximo de energía ocurre en este momento.

Sigo en el tutorial presentando mi nuevo puesto de trabajo electrónico en mi taller y partiendo de allí la parte física de como preparo los experimentos presentados en YouTube y también de la software gratuita que uso para controlar la placa de control de motores de paso llamada StepRocker y que se puede comprar en todo el mundo por precios bajos. La software gratuita se llama IDE, lo que es el nombre genérico para sistemas de desarrollo de software, literalmente en Inglés, Integrated Development Environment, en Español: Entorno de desarrollo integrado.

​
En esta imagen ven mi puesto de trabajo electrónico con el listón de tensiones DC arriba, el osciloscopio a la derecha, estante para cajas para partes y enfrente de este estante un dispositivo que me permite conectar hasta 4 tensiones diferentes y que para cada una de las 4 tensiones me da 5 posiciones a las que puedo conectar atornillando un cable de alimentación. Para cada una de las 4 tensiones tengo un interruptor que me permite conectar y desconectar las alimentaciones eléctricas. Ademas ven uno de los multímetros que usaré y 2 motores de paso pequeños.

​
En esta foto muestro en detalle los 2 motores de paso pequeños. El mas grande es de 28 x 28 mm y el mas pequeño es sacado de un disco CD y que allí se usa para mover la cabeza del lector y que tiene un diámetro de solo 12 mm!

​
Finalmente en esta foto ven el entorno usado para los experimentos que verán por vídeo. La placa es la llamada StepRocker y es el controlador para motores de paso de la empresa Trinamic. A la derecha, abajo, fuera de la imagen esta el motor de paso usado y que como todos los motores de paso he provisto con un enchufe que me permite cambiar de motor de paso fácilmente. Los 2 multímetros los uso para hacer visible en los vídeos el valor actual de la tensión y de la corriente.

Seguimos ahora introduciendo la IDE usada para controlar los motores de paso y que permite asignar valores a los diferentes parámetros que impactan el funcionamiento de un motor de paso conectado al StepRocker. Quiero usar estos parámetros para introducirlos y así, en conjunto con los vídeos, ayudarles a entender la función y el impacto de estos parámetros. Resulta que Trinamic, que me ha autorizado por escrito, usar sus materiales y vídeos en estos tutoriales, de forma incomparable en la industria permite influenciar los mas diversos parámetros asignándoles valores a las variables y haciendo posible así ganar un entendimiento de motores de paso aún ajeno a la mayoría de los actores en este sector.

​
Este programa se puede descargar de forma gratuita aquí!

Para conectar la placa del StepRocker a un ordenador o PC, se usa la interfaz USB y para ello se requiere un driver especial llamado LIBUSB. Cuando mi familia me regaló la placa de StepRocker como regalo de navidad, la versión disponible entonces, reemplazaba todos los drivers para la interfaz USB en el PC u ordenador, resultando en que el PC quedaba totalmente bloqueado, pues por ejemplo el ratón y el teclado conectados por USB dejaban de funcionar. Volviendo a arrancar el PC en modo limitado permitía borrar ese driver y el PC volvia a funcionar. Ahora, desde la versión 1.2.6.0, descargable aquí y utiliar el "filter" para realizar la instalación limitada a la placa usada por ejemplo. Lo mismo se necesita cuando se piensa usar un grabador de programas con interfaz USB de microcontroladores! Para instalar el driver es necesario conectar la placa StepRocker al PC, para que este "Filter" presente la placa StepRocker y así instalar el driver de forma apropiada.

Una vez que se arrance la IDE de Trinamic y aparece en la pantalla la ventana como lo muestra la foto, vale verificar bajo "Setup" las conexiones y ver que e. Verdad que es sencillo identificarlos! Bueno, también hay motores de paso de los cuales salen 8 cables. Pues me imagino que ya son capaces de contestar por si mismos! En vez de tener las 2 bobinas de un circuito conectadas en l StepRocker fue positivamente identificado, sabiendo así que el IDE esta comunicandose con el StepRocker.

Pinchando la imagen de la mano en la barra de símbolos se abre la siguiente ventana:

​
La ventana es el centro de control que usaremos para controlar la placa StepRocker y esta ventana consiste de 3 secciones separadas verticalmente:

La sección bien arriba titulada: "TMCL Instruction Selector" permite seleccionar los para metros y la instrucción de lo que queremos hacer, ademas de dar un valor para el parámetro que deseamos influenciar.
debajo aparecen 3 botones, de los cuales ahora solo usaremos el de la izquierda llamado "Execute". y que como el nombre lo indica hace que la IDE ejecute la instrucción seleccionada tal cual lo definimos.

La sección central de la ventana indica lo definido arriba, una vez tal cual aparecería en un program, ya me explico mas tarde y ademas tal cual un controlador tendría que escribir en los registros de la placa para lograr el mismo efecto como lo definimos en la sección de arriba de esta ventana. evidentemente también aquí el botón "Execute".

Finamente en la tercera sección abajo, recibimos la confirmación de la instrucción definida en la sección de arriba y cuando usamos la sentencia "Leer", nos da la respuesta que recibe de la placa. Finalmente en este sección un botón para cerrar la ventana. Es importante "Cerrar", "Close" la ventana y la aplicación IDE correctamente para evitar que la interfaz quede asignada ala sesión anterior y evitando así acceder la placa sin volver a arrancar el PC!

Empecemos a mirar en detalle las opciones del programa empezando por listar aquellas opciones que vamos a usar de la sección de arriba de la ventana de control:

Titulo: Instruction

1. ROR: rotate right Girar hacia la derecha
2. ROL: rotate left Girar hacia la izquierda
3. MST: motor stop Motor Stop
4. MVP: move to position Ir a la siguiente posición
5. SAP: set axis parameter escribe Parametro
6. GAP: get axis parameter Leer Parametro

las 6 opciones de una lista de 139 son aquellas con las que vamos a empezar a dedicarnos. Muchas de las otras opciones se usan cuando se escriben "programas" basándose en estas sentencias y que pueden ser grabadas en la placa permitiendo que esta cumpla funciones mas complejas. En el caso de mi uso para controlar el winche esto podría implicar toda la serie de sentencias necesarias para que el winche haga de forma autónoma las operaciones requeridas para cuando el velero haga un viraje. Pero como ya he escrito, detalles mas tarde!

Titulo: Type

0. target (next) position Posición destino
1. actual position Posición actual
2. target (next) speed Nuevo velocidad
3. actual speed Velocidad actual
4. maximum positioning speed Velocidad máxima permitida
5. maximum acceleration Acceleración máxima permitida
6. absolute maximum current Corriente máxima permitida
7. standby current Corriente en "Standby"
8. target position reached Indicación que posición destino ha sido alcanzada
9. reference switch status Estado de Interruptor de fin de carrera
10. right limit switch status Estado de Interruptor de fin de carrera derecho
11. left limit switch status Estado de Interruptor de fin de carrera izquierdo
135. actual acceleration Acceleración actual
138. ramp mode Modo Ramp 
140. microstep resolution Resolución de microüpasos
160. step interpolation enable / disable Interpolación de pasos activo / deactivado

Para evitar malentendidos: Yo escribo este tutorial sin ánimo de lucro y no estoy relacionado mas que como cliente y persona que usa los circuitos de Trinamic. Las componentes de Trinamic las considero altamente líderes en este mercado y la combinación de un controlador del tipo ARM Cortex M0 y las componentes de Trinamic de forma óptima para el usuario combinan la implementación de funciones en Hardware y Software. 

​
Como pequeño detalle aquí les quiero presentar la siguiente generación! La comonente negra en el centro de la placa contiene todo lo que la placa StepRocker contiene, a diferencia de la placa StepRocker que esta limitada a una tensión de alimentación de 25 VDC, esta permite hasta 60 VDC. Esta placa me permite experimentar con ese módulo y tiene las componentes de potencia, los MOSFET adicionales para poder controlar corrientes mas grandes. tengo la intención de desarrollar una placa propia donde solo se montará el módulo para así lograr una solución económica como lo necesito en varias partes de mi velero. Para el control de los 2 motores de paso fuertes para el control de las escotas usaré una de estas placas, con las cuales se comunicará mi placa LPCXpresso 1769 y que así será capaz de controlar varios módulos y periferias adicionales que tengo pensadas!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... 7pALig&t=0

Este Vídeo de Trinamic, como lo he escrito mas arriba, usado con permiso por escrito de Trinamic, muestra una función de Trinamic que se llama "StallGuard" y que trabaja usando funcionalidad que entre otras permite que el control del motor de paso reaccione de forma apropiada si la función se encuentra con un obstáculo. Esto es de vital importancia, pues el inmenso torque que tienen los motores de paso que utilizo fácilmente pueden destruir todo el modelo en caso de mal función!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... UxqKEo&t=0

Este vídeo muestra las posibilidades de controlar la aceleración y la deceleración de un motor de paso de tal manera que como en el vídeo mostrado, el agua en un vaso queda tranquilo, a diferencia de no usar esa técnica especial, donde se ve como el agua en el vaso tambalea a razón de la aceleración del vaso de agua.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 11, 2013)

Primero veo confirmada una de mis convicciones, hay mas foristas aquí que al menos abren el hilo! pero sigamos con el tutorial y repito las 2 listas de instrucciones seleccionables para entrar en su explicación!

Titulo: Instruction

1. ROR: rotate right Girar hacia la derecha
2. ROL: rotate left Girar hacia la izquierda
3. MST: motor stop Motor Stop
4. MVP: move to position Ir a la siguiente posición
5. SAP: set axis parameter escribe Parametro
6. GAP: get axis parameter Leer Parametro

Las primeras 3 instrucciones se auto explican, hacen mover el motor en una u otra dirección. El término es intencionalmente no preciso, pues en que dirección se mueve el motor depende de como conectamos los cables de las bobinas en lo que a la polaridad se refiere. La tercera instrucción desconecta la alimentación eléctrica del motor, pudiendose luego mover el eje con la mano!

La 4. opción se refiere a mover el motor a una posición destino. Cual es depende de donde definimos la posición "0", pues la software en el ARM Cortex M0 en el módulo o la placa StepRocker memoriza y actualiza este dato.

Esto me hace consciente de otro dato que creo requiere su explicación! Tanto en la placa StepRocker que ven en los vídeos, como en el módulo viene incluido un controlador ARM Cortex M0 en el cual viene grabada una software de la cual se tiene acceso al código source, ver sitio de Trinamic y allí el de la community para llegar al enlace que nos lleva a un sitio llamado "GiftHub", donde Trinamic publica source del programa preinstalado en el controlador ARM. Como los que conocen de controladores, estos programas se graban en una memoria Flash que viene incluida en el controlador. Esta software entre otras define un "meta lenguaje" con las sentencias que encontramos en el IDE en la ventana de control que estamos analizando. Con estas instrucciones se pueden escribir programas y grabarlos en la memoria interna del controlador, permitiendo así por ejemplo el dejar cumplir un motor de paso toda una serie de operaciones y solo dialogar de forma digital con un controlador externo. La ventana de control permite en su sección central escribir el programa y pasar las instrucciones a un editor para generar el programa y el IDE puede luego compilarlo y grabarlo en el controlador ARM Cortex M0! Yo, en esta primera fase del tutorial solo introduzco los parámetros que influyen la operación de un motor de paso y trato de explicar cada parámetro. Como estos parámetros basan en un profundo entendimiento de como funciona un motor de paso y en los experimentos que grabo en vídeo muestro el impacto de variar estos parámetros en la función de un motor de paso.

La 5 y la sexta opción en la lista actual, "SAP" y GAP", nos permiten asignar valores específicos a los parámetros, "SAP" y leer el valor actual de un parámetro, "GAP".

Titulo: Type

0. target (next) position Posición destino
1. actual position Posición actual
2. target (next) speed Nuevo velocidad
3. actual speed Velocidad actual
4. maximum positioning speed Velocidad máxima permitida
5. maximum acceleration Acceleración máxima permitida
6. absolute maximum current Corriente máxima permitida
7. standby current Corriente en "Standby"
8. target position reached Indicación que posición destino ha sido alcanzada
9. reference switch status Estado de Interruptor de fin de carrera
10. right limit switch status Estado de Interruptor de fin de carrera derecho
11. left limit switch status Estado de Interruptor de fin de carrera izquierdo
135. actual acceleration Acceleración actual
138. ramp mode Modo Ramp
140. microstep resolution Resolución de microüpasos
160. step interpolation enable / disable Interpolación de pasos activo / deactivado

Selecionado o "SAP" y "GAP" y pasando a seleccionar el "Type" ganamos acceso a la grán cantidad de elementos de control de un motor de paso que nos ofrece la software que es ejecutada en el controlador ARM Cortex M0 y que a la vez presenta las instrucciones disponibles en el meta lenguaje con el cual se pueden escribir programas completos para implementar funciones de control complejas y que funcionan de forma autóctona. Para los experimentos que mostraré en esta primera fase del tutorial que se limita a demostrar la función y el impacto de los parámetros en la funcionalidad de un motor de paso me limito a dejar mover el motor de paso solo de forma continua y no moviéndose entre puntos, posiciones, específicas. esto vendrá en una segunda fase del tutorial.

0. target (next) position Posición destino

Aquí se determina una posición destino del motor de paso.

1. actual position Posición actual

Esta función solo tiene sentido usado en combianción con la instrución "GAP", pues nos responde dando la posición actual del motor de paso.

3. actual speed Velocidad actual

Esta función al igual que la anterior requiere leer el valor de la placa para darnos la velocidad" actual con la que el motor de paso esta avanzando. Es importante entender que esto se refiere al parámetro "velocity", que traduzco como "velocidad", pero que solo nos indica en que frecuencia el motor de paso esta dando sus pasos. La "velocidad de giro" del motor de paso se influye por otros parámetros, como por ejemplo la resolución de micropasos, pues a pasos completos, en el caso del motor de paso usado en los experimentos 200 pasos resultan en un giro de 360°, comparado a si el motor de paso esta haciendo 256 micropasos, de lo que a igual frecuencia de pasos la velocidad de giro se divide por 256 comparado a la velocidad de giro dando pasos completos! La otro función que influye de forma similar es si activamos o no la interpolación de micropasos. Allí seleccionado 4 equivale a 16 micropasos, la resultante de 2E4, donde el interpolador, una función en hardware de la componente de control utilizada, genera de forma autónoma 16 micropasos adicionales durante cada tic del reloj que define la ejecución de un paso. El resultado de esto son 2: Por un lado acelero el número de paso por un factor de 16 y por otra lado el motor ejecuta 256 micropasos por paso completo, resultando en una operación mas exacta de los parámetros eléctricos lo que resulta en que el motor de paso será capaz de girar mas rápido.

En este contexto quiero presentar otra función que es llamada "spreadCycle".





 
Esta función patentada por Trinamic cumple 2 objetivos. Esta es la de corregir efectos colaterales de la técnica usual usada para generar los micropasos. Esta técnica resulta en que los micropasos no resultan ser de igual valor angular, lo que resulta en cierta inexactitud del avance del motor de paso de micropaso a micropaso, el vídeo del cual pongo el enlace arriba lo demuestra. El otro problema resultante de las técnicas normalmente usadas para generar micropasos resultan en que el paso de la curva sinodal, que forman los valores de tensión aplicados al motor de paso, no resultan en generar un valor exacto de "0", punto en el cual la tensión aplicada se invierte, lo que resulta en que el comportamiento electrodinámico del motor no sea "limpio" en este punto, lo que en consecuencia aumenta la probabilidad de que el motor de paso acabe bloqueando cuando se opera en sus extremos, o que el motor vibre mas y haga mas ruido.

He encontrado y preparado unas imagenes mas que explicarán o ayudarán a entender lo escrito antes:

​ 
Esta imagen pone en relación la velocidad con la que se efectúan los pasos en el motor de paso con el torque disponible. Ya he explicado antes que esto se debe a la tensión inducida de polaridad invertida en las bobinas del motor y que por lo tanto reduce la tensión efectiva disponible para generar el torque del motor.

También quiero presentar los 2 tipos de motores de paso bipolares que estaremos usando.

​ 
Este primero es típico para los motores bipolares que encontramos en impresoras viejas por ejemplo.

​ 
Este es de los motores que realmente nos permiten beneficiarnos de las posibilidades de control para motores de paso.

​ 
esta imagen muestra como oscilan los valores de tensión y de corriente cuando un motor de paso se opera usando pasos completos. Apenas la magnitud de esta oscilación llegue a alcanzar un punto donde el motor de paso no "sabe" cual posición de be tomar, primero aproximandose a ese valor empesara a operar vibrando y haciendo ruido, hasta bloquear y dejar de girar como lo han visto en el vídeo donde muestro que velocidad logré alcanzar con este motor de paso!

​ 
Este gráfico muestra el perfil de velocidades equivalente al trapezoidal anterior, pero ahora usando una función llamada S-Ramp. Como pueden ver las pendientes ya no forma rectas, sino que tienen la forma de una "S". Se imaginan el problema, el reto y el esfuerzo de computación implementar un perfil de aceleración así computando los valores en un micro controlador? todo esto lo hacen la solución ofertada por Trinamic en una combinación de implementación en hardware y en software que anda en el controlador ARM Cortex M0 que viene en la placa StepRocker y que en el futuro será disponible usado el módulo del producto de la nueva generación que será disponible en el 3 cuartal de 2013, asumo yo! El vídeo del vaso de agua medio lleno muestra el impacto!

​ 
Este gráfico resalta de forma algo exagerada como se reducen esas oscilaciones cuando se cambia de operar el motor de paso en pasos completos a micropasos. Como el cambio del valor de la tensión y de la corriente es mucho menor de posición micropaso a la próxima, por ejemplo solo la 1/256 magnitud con 256 micropasos las oscilaciones disminuyen en magnitud mayor lográndose así extender el margen de operación del motor de paso.

​
Este gráfico muestra la curva sinodal para los valores de la tensión de las 2 fases que alimentan los 2 circuitos que hay que controlar para operar un motor de paso y también muestra de forma ejemplar como resultan los 16 micropasos asumidos para el gráfico.

​ 
Este gráfico muestra de forma idealizada como las tensiones aplicadas a las 2 fases de alimentación hacen que el motor de paso de sus 16 micropasos en nuestro motor de paso simple asumido de 4 pasos completos por giro de 360°. Digo idealizado, pues aparentemente los 16 micropasos cada uno recorren un angulo igual. Esto en realidad no es así con las técnicas usuales. El próximo vídeo muestra la operación de un motor de paso con una técnica que logra alcanzar el comportamiento idealizado:





 
El próximo vídeo demuestra la lógica empesando por aproximadamente despues del 20% del tiempo. El vídeo es lo mejor que encontré, aunque siendo del 2008 habla del tema usando una componente ahora caducada y otro nombre. he sacado de este video 3 imágenes, que pido excusar la mala calidad, pero que ayudan explicar el tema.

​ 
Esta imagen muestra, usando nuestro motor de paso de 4 pasos por giro de 360° asumido, como usando técnicas usuales el ángulo recorrido por el motor de paso de micropaso a micropaso no es idéntico.

​ 
La técnica patentada actual en el 2013 y usada aquí ya no se llama Smoothmod, sino spreadCycle, pero la imagen y el vídeo con sus explicaciones lo ilustra. Vemos aquí en la ilustración un motor de paso de 200 pasos completos por giro de 360°, dando 32 micropasos por paso completo y vemos 2 imágenes en sendos círculos rojos que muestran el movimiento angular en la imagen del circulo izquierdo en azul como la técnica especial, ahora llamada spreadCycle hace que el movimiento angular de cada uno de los 32 micropasos es idéntico y en el de la derecha, usando las técnicas usuales para micropasos, solo algunos de los micropasos alcanzan la posición angular exacta, indicado por el color azul. Imagínense que este motor de paso fuera utilizado para dosificar medicamentos aplicados a un paciente en el hospital en la medicina intensa. Solo en una de las pocas posiciones azules el paciente recibirá la dosis correcta, en otros casos recibirá muy poco o demasiado. Fuera de la exactitud alcanzable con esta técnica que tenemos a disposición usando las componentes de Trinamic actuales, sin costo adicional, la operación del motor de paso será mas estable eléctricamente logrando así una estabilidad mayor.

​ 
Cada micropaso recorre un mismo ángulo! Como este es un tutorial sobre motores de paso avanzado, el objetivo es presentar factores que impactan la funcionalidad de un motor de paso y los experimentos con estas placas económicas permite beneficiarse de estos conocimientos.

Sigo con la tabla de "Type":

4. maximum positioning speed Velocidad máxima permitida

Para explicar el impacto de esta función tengo que presentar el concepto del perfil de velocidades trapezoidal.

​ 
Este perfil de velocidades tiene la forma trapezoidal y muestra las velocidades durante el movimiento desde un punto de partida a uno destino. Los parámetros nos permiten definir que aceleración permitimos, definiendo así el ángulo de la pendiente tanto al acelerar como al desacelerar, la línea horizontal indica la velocidad máxima que permitimos usando esta opción. La software en el controlador ARM que forma parte de la placa StepRocker o del módulo en la próxima generación, se encarga de calcular por ejemplo cuando, en que posición, el motor de paso debe empesar a desacelerar para alcanzar la posición deseada.

Sigo explicando la tabla de opciones para la selección de "Type":

6. absolute maximum current Corriente máxima permitida
7. standby current Corriente en "Standby"

Estos 2 parámetros definen cuanta corriente máxima será permitida durante la operación del motor de paso. El parámetro "6" asegura que el límite dado por la física del motor no sea excedido, el parámetro "7" permite limitar el valor de la corriente cuando el motor está en "standby! En el caso de mi modelo de velero, uso un freno eléctrico que suelta cuando se le aplican 24 VDC. Significa que durante la mayor parte del tiempo que navegue mi velero radio controlado el winche que realizo usando el motor de paso que se ve en los vídeos mios, no se estará moviendo y que entonces quito la alimentación eléctrica del freno eléctrico. Ahora el motor ya no tiene que dar el torque para que el motor mantenga su posición actual y así puedo definir un valor de corriente "standby" mínimo y así economizar energía de la batería usada. Volver a cambiar el motor de paso de la alimentación eléctrica "standby" a "normal" es cosa que ocurre en menos de 1 ms y aplicar la tensión al freno eléctrico también ocurre tan rápido, que el tiempo de reacción a un nuevo comando de cambio de posición no será detectable. uso mi proyecto del modelo de velero para ilustar usos de estas funciones y en este caso indicar el tremendo impacto en el consumo de energía eléctrica, lo que también impacta el calentamiento por la energía calorífica residual!

8. target position reached Indicación que posición destino ha sido alcanzada
9. reference switch status Estado de Interruptor de fin de carrera
10. right limit switch status Estado de Interruptor de fin de carrera derecho
11. left limit switch status Estado de Interruptor de fin de carrera izquierdo

Los parámetros "8" a "11" están relacionados con el uso de un motor de paso para aplicaciones donde la posición del motor de paso es decisiva. Quiero por eso ilustar la materia tomando como ejemplo el uso en mi modelo de un velero.

​ 
En esta foto pueden ver un sinfin con rosca trapezoidal, dos ruedas dentadas, un motor de paso de 28 x 28 mm y mi placa del LPCXpresso 1769. Estas partes las usaré para controlar de forma autónoma el Traveller de mi velero. Traveller es una función en veleros usada para mover el punto donde para la escota de la cubierta a la vela. este punto, una argolla, se moviliza de forma perpendicular al eje central del casco pudiéndose cambiar esa posición de un lado del casco al otro. esta función, que en los veleros reales la controla el skipper soltando y tirando de una escota, se usa para reaccionar de forma muy rápida a cambios de viento para poner la vela en una posición mas adecuada para recibir por ejemplo una ráfaga de viento. En el caso de mi velero radio controlado es imposible cumplir esta función desde los mandos de la emisora, por estar muy distante. Mi idea es la de usar la información disponible a través de la electrónica, cambios de la solicitación por la tensión de la escota a razón del viento que sopla a la vela. Esta presión del viento tiene como efecto un torque que la escota pasa al motor de paso y el tambor en el cual esta escota es enrollada. Además sensores pueden registrar como el casco se inclina cuando una ráfaga de viento entra en la vela. Así me será posible de forma experimental programar el giro del sinfín, que resulta en el movimiento a lo largo de este sinfín de la tuerca, al la cual la argolla por la que pasa la escota esta montada. La placa con el ARM Cortex M3 LPC1769 tiene la capacidad de computación y el número de pines requerido para cumplir esta función. El motor de paso registra el cambio de solicitación del torque demandando mas corriente, lo que es registrado y usado para notar esto. Así la función "posición destino alcanzada, "8", será de mucho uso. Pero también utilizaré interruptores de fin de carrera para verificar y si necesario corregir la información sobre la posición actual, "1. actual posición Posición actual", con la real. tendré interruptores de este tipo en ambos cabos del sinfín y uno en la posición central. Así cada vez que la tuerca del sinfín pasa por la posición central verificaré el parámetro de posición actual evitando así que posibles errores de paso se acumulen! Los interruptores de fin de carrera a ambos extremos me protegen que un error me desbarate el casco completo!

Las siguientes opciones

135. actual acceleration Acceleración actual
138. ramp mode Modo Ramp
140. microstep resolution Resolución de micropasos
160. step interpolation enable / disable Interpolación de pasos activo / deactivado

se autoexplican. 135 indica que aceleración el motor de paso tiene en un cierto momento, la 138. indica si el perfil de velocidades es trapezoidal o de forma S-Ramp! la 140. me indica que resulución de micropasos rige en un cierto momento, el valor puede variar entre 0, 0E2, solo pasos completos y 8, 8e2, equivale 256 micropasos por paso completo. Finalmente la opción 160. indica si la opción de interpolación de micropasos está activa o desactivada. recuerden seleccionando la resolución de 4, 4E2 = 16 micropasos por paso completo, esta opción activa genera 16 micropasos adicionales por cada micropaso ejecutado por los tics definidos usando el parámetro velocity.


----------



## BKAR (Ago 11, 2013)

Leyendo!!
nunca hace falta saber un poco mas de lo que uno sabe.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2013)

Gracias por el aporte.

Por favor, sube las imágenes al servidor del Foro, en servidores externos suelen perderse.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 11, 2013)

Con gusto subiría las imágenes al servidor del foro, lo mismo los vídeos. Solo que es una labor larga y aún no se que limitaciones se imponen por el servidor del foro. En mi caso tengo todas las fotos en flickr en mi sección bajo el nombre de Hellmut1956. Las fotos son todas públicas, por lo que se pueden pasar también por terceros al servidor del foro. la otra cosa es que después de pasado cierto tiempo yo mismo ya no puedo editar mi mensaje! Me alegraría que mi contribución y los vídeos y las imágenes me sobrevivieran.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 12, 2013)

Hellmut excelente aporte .

Como recomienda fogonazo sube las fotos al foro, lo que puedes hacer es agregar estas fotos a tu galería de usuario y desde ahi llamarlas para agregarlas al post.

De otro lado destaco tu tema para consultas generales en el foro.

cordial saludo y gracias por tus aportes a Foros de Electrónica.!!

Gut gemacht mein Freund!!!!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 13, 2013)

Un gran honor el que este tutorial sea destacado. Trataré de corresponder en lo que sigue. Ayer le mandé, gracias a un buen amigo, un motor de paso híbrido al primo de este amigo y anteriormente la placa StepRocker. Este primo llamado Luis sabe mucho de codificar en el lenguaje "C" y ayudará en mi proyecto de velero escribir los programas. Jorge, así se llama el buen amigo y yo construimos sendos veleros y ambos usaremos las mismas técnicas. El próximo paso será el operar el motor de paso no bajo movimiento continuo, sino entre 2 puntos y bajo solicitación por pesos que colgaremos de hilos fijados a sendos tambores que serán movidos por el motor de paso. Allí empezaremos a estudiar el comportamiento en detalle bajo estas condiciones y el impacto de funcionalidades como CoolStep, stallGuard y spreadCycle. Estas funcionalidades impactan el torque, el consumo de energía y el comportamiento , respectivamente la reacción apropiada cuando la mecánica falle y así proteger al velero de daños posteriores. Pero quiero resaltar un efecto de entender estos detalles de la operación de un motor de paso y del uso de las funcionalidades de las componentes de Trinamic que uso. Un forista, que en su trabajo tiene mucho que ver con motores de paso, caracterizaba el motor de paso, de forma medio jocosa, que estos se calientan muchísimo habiéndose el ya quemado alguna vez  el antebrazo por descuido al tocar un motor de paso en operación. Prácticamente ninguna de las otras soluciones en el mercado para el control de motores de paso ofrece las funcionalidades para controlar el flujo de corriente por el motor de paso en relación a la solicitación, o dicho de otra manera, adaptar  el flujo de corriente al torque requerido en cierto momento. Dicho aún de otra forma, los motores de paso siempre van siendo operados a máximo rendimiento, aunque esto no se requiera así! La razón para esto basa, según creo, en la forma de operar estos motores y en las limitaciones impuestos por los circuitos de control usados. Con un motor de escobillas variamos o la tensión aplicada o el flujo de corriente usando la técnica del PWM para regular su velocidad. En motores de paso este control de velocidad se efectúa a razón de la frecuencia con la que variamos la configuración de las tensiones aplicadas a los circuitos. Cada cambio de configuración equivale un paso, cuando mas rápido esto ocurra, mas pasos dará el motor de paso. Pero siempre se acostumbra mantener el flujo de corriente igual.

Ver el archivo adjunto 97106

Analicemos esto estudiando la imagen anterior a la derecha! El eje, aquí ilustrado como aguja de compás, toma una cierta posición angular debido a la combinación de tensiones aplicadas a los 2 circuitos "A" y "B". Que ocurre si este motor es sometido a una solicitación por torque, en el caso de mi tambor para las escotas, porque el viento empuja la vela y esto resulta en una fuerza de tiro a través de la escota al tambor y de allí resultando un torque que trata de mover la posición del eje del motor de paso.

Nuestra aguja de compás girará un poco bajo influencia de este torque aplicado externamente, hasta que el torque del motor que contrarresta este torque externo encuentre un equilibrio entre el torque del motor que trata de devolver la aguja de compás a la posición original y el torque de origen externo que lo trata de mover. Siempre que el torque del motor sea lo suficientemente alto, el motor de paso quedara dentro de los límites de su posición actual. Si la fuerza externa y el torque externo resultante de esta fuerza es demasiado grande el motor de paso se moverá por un paso, lo que resulta en error de paso! Para evitar este error de paso los ingenieros usan un motor de paso y aplican una tensión y flujo de corriente tan alto, que este error no pueda ocurrir. El principio del uso de "fuerza bruta". Esto significa que en el 99% y más del tiempo el motor de paso esta siendo operado a una potencia excesiva con la sola intención de evitar que este error ocurra. Las otras técnica usadas son la de monitorear el motor de paso y así registrar un "error de paso" pudiendo entonces corregir este error y la segunda técnica común es la de correlacionar  la posición real con aquella llevada en software para evitar que tales errores de paso se acumulen.

stallguard es una funcionalidad patentada de Trinamic que fuera de reducir la probabilidad del evento de un "error de paso" adapta el torque del motor de paso a la solicitación actual. De este modo es posible definir un nivel de torque adecuado para el 99% del tiempo que el motor de paso sea operado, recuerden que también es posible definir la corriente y en consecuencia el torque del motor en "standby", uno de los parámetros que presenté mas arriba. Todo esto resulta en una reducción del consumo de energía de acuerdo a Trinamic de hasta el 75% y en consecuencia una reducción de la energía calorífica generada en el motor de paso de hasta el 75% resultando en una reducción muy considerable del calentamiento del motor. Como lo hace la función de stallguard lograr esto?







Estudiemos el gráfico anterior. La línea rosada muestra el perfil de solicitación a la que sometemos el motor de paso. Tiene la forma de una curva dentada para ilustrar mejor el evento generando un perfil que varía en un cierto ritmo. La línea azul indica como stallguard monitorea y así registra el cambio de solicitación. Usando la herramienta actual de la IDE y experimentando con solisitaciones equivalentes a aquellas en el sistema planeado, es posible definir los parámetros que definen la función de stallguard para lograr registrar por ejemplo un sobrepasar el límite definido, lo que a la software le permite adaptar los parámetros de operación como sea deseado. En el caso del vídeo de Trinamic sobre stallGuard el registro de una solicitación por encima del nivel permitido equivale a encontrarse con un obstáculo e invertir la dirección de giro del motor de paso. verdad, esta combinación de hardware haciendo el trabajo de monitoreo y de software permitiendo una reacción controlada representan una función muy util. coolStep representa la otra mitad de una funcionalidad con el objetivo de economisar el consumo de energía.






El gráfico y el vídeo en YouTube de Trinamic a mi opinión presentan la función de coolStep de forma impresionante y creo que fácil de comprender. Como aquí estamos en un tutorial quiero presentar mi interpretación mas allá de lo que presenta el vídeo. pero, vayamos paso a paso!

stallGuard y aquí las componentes actuales tienen una versión mejorada llamada stallGuard2 detecta el aumento de la solicitación por un torque externo, en el vídeo es la mano del CEO de Trinamic que aplica presión al disco girando. Esto interno y puramente en hardware conduce a que el nivel de reacción de stallGuard, la linea horizontal anaranjada en uno de los gráficos anteriores es alcanzado, y   así la funcionalidad de coolStep activada. Los siguientes eventos ocurren. 

Primero:
stallguard2 reconoce el aumento de la solicitación por un torque externo al ser alcanzado el nivel caracterizado por la línea horizontal. 

Segundo: 
El nivel de esta línea es elevado por un cierto incremento y en la funcionalidad de coolStep el flujo de corriente es elevado por un cierto incremento, aumentando así el torque generado por el motor de paso. 

Este proceso es iterativo, o sea que se repite con una frecuencia muy alta permitiendo así, como lo dicen en el vídeo, hacer la adaptación completa en un tiempo inferior al que se requiere para avanzar un paso completo del motor de paso! El CEO hasta indica que será posible hasta alcanzar un nivel de torque del 120% por un tiempo limitado. 

Vale la pena explicar esto, basándose en lo presentado anteriormente en este tutorial. Las características físicas de un motor de paso, prácticamente reconocible por el valor del flujo de corriente máximo definido en la hoja de datos y en la placa de tipo del motor de paso, limitan el valor de la corriente que puede fluir por los cables que forman los 2 circuitos del motor y las bobinas en este. La razón de este límite es, que si sobrepasamos el límite de corriente los cables van a calentarse y así a la larga dañar el motor. Limitando el tiempo en el cual se sobrepasa ese límite de corriente se limita la generación de energía calorífica residual que calienta los cables y así el motor y así se evita un sobrecalentamiento nocivo para el motor, pero se gana en este corto lapso de tiempo hasta un 20% adicional de torque.

En el vídeo se puede apreciar muy bien por el círculo como se adapta el nivel de corriente adaptando así el torque del motor a la necesidad actual. Lo mismo ocurre en sentido inverso al desaparecer la solicitación externa. Se explica que este cambio se limita en su velocidad para evitar el oscilar de estos valores. Lo que era nuevo para mi, es la relación del consumo de energía al torque es proporcional, pero que la cantidad de energía calorífica residual generada entra con el cuadrado. Doblando el valor de la corriente dobla el torque disponible por el motor, pero cuadruplica la cantidad de energía calorífica residual generada!

El gráfico presentado anteriormente al enlace del vídeo de Trinamic, repito que tengo la autorización por escrito de usar sus materiales para estos tutoriales, da datos interesantes. Indica como ejemplo que usualmente un motor de paso se escoge para que ofrezca una reserva del 50% de torque para cubrir eventuales puntas de solicitación < y que usando coolStep se logra una eficiencia mucho mayor. Pero también indica que las funcionalidades de StallGuard y en consecuencia de coolStep requieren que el motor de paso se esté moviendo con cierta velocidad. esto se explica en el gráfico anterior sobre stallguard, donde se ve que se requiere de una cierta frecuencia de pasos para que la técnica funcione. Cierro queriendo recalcar, que todo esto funciona sin sensores externos adicionales, sino solo evaluando aquellos parámetros ya dentro de las componentes a razón de su función de operar un motor de paso y que traté de explicar a razón de la posición de la aguja de compás bajo solicitación por un torque externo!


----------



## fmore (Mar 12, 2015)

Buenas, acabo de registrarme a esta pagina para peder contactar con usted , despues de ver uno de sus aportes en relacion al torque de los motores pap.
Estoy en la fabricacion de una cnc casera con motores de impresora, con la idea de aprender y si lo consigo hacer una fresadora con la Dremel.
De hecho ya la tengo hecha, pero mi problema estriba en los motores, su fuerza y perdida de pasos. Según lei en un mensaje suyo de 2011, ya ha llovido, lo explicaba todo bastante bien pero no le facilitaron datos, ya le digo que estoy empezando y estoy un poco verde, bueno le detallo:
Tengo disponibles motores
Unipolares 6 hilos PM35S-048 y PM42L-048
Unipolar 5 hilos PM55L-048
Bipolar 4 hilos Mitsumi  M35SP-10N
y por ultimo, Bipolar de una unidad de DVD en principio para el eje Z (puesto que las pruebas las voy a realizar como si fuese un plotter con un rotulador)

En las pruebas e utilizado los dos primeros a 12VDC con integrados ULN2003 y para el z en su momento tengo un L293D.

La cuestión no tienen fuerza y pierden pasos, se puede hacer algo con ellos??

Dejo la pregunta un poco abierta, puesto que todo lo que indique me vendra de perlas, viendo como se explica

Muchisimas gracias por anticipado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2015)

Además tenés un post completísimo sobre cnc :

*Fresadora cnc* muy simple y barata


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 16, 2015)

Con muchísimo gusto trato de ayudar. No me sorprende que te encuentres con problemas y aunque la respuesta está en mi tutorial quiero ayudarte empezando por el ejemplo de mis experiencias con el motor de paso que ves en los videos de este tutorial!

Ya usaba una combinación de componentes muy populares que se denominaban L297 y L298. estas componentes implementan la generación de la combinación de polaridades a aplicar a las 2 bobinas de un motor de paso bipolar y así hacían disponible la tensión de 12 VDC que tenía disponible a las bobinas del pap. Esto, fuera de que que las 2 componentes forman la combinación de circuito de control y el puente H doble, cuya función es la de permitir invertir las polaridades aplicadas a las bobinas del pap bipolar y de switch es. Te digo que mi motor de paso, fuera de ruido y vibración esoera todo lo que hacía! Puse mis habilidades como electrónico seriamente en cuestión por aparentemente ser bruto yo! Solamente cuando me compre la placa "stepRocker" que se consigue sin costo de flete en Digi-Key.es yme puse a experimentar me encontré conque mi motor de paso solo funcionaba aplicando los 12 VDC y el operar el motor de paso con mínimo 16 micropaasos por paso completo.

Que nos dice esto que te pueda ayudar? Y permíteme recalcar que intencionalmente no he tratado los pap unipolares, es algo diferente en ciertos aspectos y no quería meterme en ellos por no requerirlo!

Los motores de paso en una unidad DVD solo tienen el torque mínimo requerido para hacer girar el DVD! Cuanto torque tu crees que eso requiere? Nada y por lo tanto son inadecuados para ser usados en un sistema CNC, aunque solo sea para una pequeño que piensas hacer o has hecho para unos proxxon!

Los motores de paso en impresoras tienen mas torque que los de las unidades DVD. Pero que tanto va a ser el torque que tienen cuando cada mas de torque representa mayor consumo de energía de la impresora, lo que resulta desfavorable en el equipo de una impresora! Así, aunque con mas torque que los pap de las unidades DVD, para un CNC los considero inadecuados!

Tratemos ahora los criterios para escoger un motor pap adecuado y que nos dicen sus características técnicas!

Comparemos 2 motores de paso de digamos 60W de potencia. El uno tiene una tensión nominal de 12 VDC, el otro de 6 VDC. usemos la ecuación que relaciona corriente y voltaje a la potencia.

P[W] = I [A] * U[v]

Como lo que buscamos es el valor de la corriente modifiquemos la ecuación:

I[A] = P[W] / U [v]

y pongamos los valores de ambos motores de paso en esa función:

Motor 1:
I[A = 6 [W / 12 [v] = 0.5 A

Motor 2:
I[A = 6 [W / 6 [v] = 1 A

Cual motor de estos 2 es de mejor calidad? Evidentemente los cables usados en las bobinas del motor 1 son mas delgados por lo que no resisten mas de 500 mA, los del motor 2 son mas gruesos por lo que permiten 1 A de corriente. de allí concluimos que cuando buscamos un motor de paso buscamos uno cuyo valor de la tensión nominal que aparece en la placa de tipo es mas bajo como en el caso del motor 2!

Ahora volvamos al caso de tus motores de la impresora! Asumo que el valor de la tensión nominal es de 12 VDC, porque si fuera de 6 VDC el flujo excesivo de corriente ya lo hubiera dañado! Así que podemos asumir y ver confirmado que el motor tiene el valor de tensión nominal de 12 VDC.

Ahora has el siguiente experimento. Primero pon tu multímetro a medir resistencias y busca cuales de los 4 cables que van al motor de paso tienen entre si un valor de la resistencia diferente de "infinito". Ese par de cables va a la misma bobina del motor de paso y con saber eso podemos seguir con nuestro experimento! pon ahora tu multímetro a medir corriente de hasta 10 A! para eso hay que poner uno de los cables de medición en el buje correspondiente y donde aparece "10 A"! Conecta uno de los cables de medición a uno de los cables de una de las bobinas del motor de paso que identificaste en la primera parte del experimento. Conecta el otro cable de medición del multímetro a uno de los polos de tu fuente de alimentación eléctrica de 12 VDC! Así has puesto el multímetro en serie dentro del circuito que estas por armar. Ahora conectas el segundo cable del motor de paso, aquel que va a la misma bobina que el primer cable al otro polo de la fuente de alimentación eléctrica de 12 VDC. Así cierras el circuito y el resultado es un flujo de corriente que el multímetro te estará indicando! ese valor de la corriente que indica el multímetro es el valor nominal de la corriente del motor de paso usado en este experimento! Así, fuera de la tensión nominal que asumias desde un principio de 12 VDC ahora también tienes el valor nominal de la corriente. Poniendo estos 2 valores en la ecuación de potencia te dirá que potencia el motor de paso tiene! Ya eso te indicará y te permitirá saber algo importante de tu motor!

En este punto y sabiendo que ahora conoces y sabes como determinar el valor de la corriente nominal de cualquier motor de paso bipolar ve a ebay por ejemplo, busca motores de paso de una potencia adecuada y mayor a la que tienes y busca aquel que tenga el valor mas bajo de tensión nominal que encuentres entre aquellos que estén especificados para la potencia que quieres comprar! Así ya sabes que puramente por los datos técnicos estás escogiendo el mejor de los motores entre los que puedes escoger! Siempre ten en mente que buscas el mejor motor posible dentro de la potencia que requieres y que para eso debe tener el valor mas bajo para la tensión entre los motores que escoges!

Pasemos a otro aspecto que supongo basado en lo que escribes! Cuentas que usas una componente L293, que no es mas que 2 puentes H, cosa que requires para controlar el motor de paso. No se para que usas el ULN2003, porque si no mal recuerdo el L293 solo requiere ser alimentado con 5 VDC!

Asumo pues algún controlador alimentado con 5 VDC y cuyos pines están conectados al L293 de tal forma que puedes implementar en software las configuraciones de salida para que un motor de paso bipolar de sus pasos completos! Al L293 connectas los 12 VDC y los 5 VDC.

Lo que estás haciendo es operando el motor de paso usando netamente sus valores nominales. O para decirlo de otra forma estas operándolo al mínimo de potencia y como resultado ves que la potencia es inadecuada para asegurar que el motor de paso cumpla su función!

De allí tus opciones, tal cual yo lo veo y dependiendo de las acciones que quieras tomar, son:

Sumo a esto que tu intención es un gasto mínimo! Solo te puedo dar las alternativas, tu tendras que decidir por ti que camino seguir!

1. Comprar motores de paso mas adecuados!

Asumo que sigues solo teniendo una fuente de alimentación de 12 VDC!

Motores mas adecuados serían tales con un valor de tensión nominal lo mas bajo posible! en ebay se encuentran a precios muy módicos.

Para seguir esta opción tines que usar una componente que limite el flujo de corriente al valor nominal que determinaste en el experimento anterior y/o que sea especificado para otro motor que compres! Recuerda que lo del valor nominal de la tensión mas baja siempre se refiere a motores de igual potencia, lo que determinas, si no es indicado, multiplicando los valores de corriente y tensión! No te preocupes si el valor de la tensión es bajísimo, siempre y cuando la potencia sea igual a la de otro motor con el cual comparas!

2. Comprar o placa o componente que permita realizar micropasos, cuando mas micropasos sea capaz, mejor! La placa "stepRocker" es un buen ejemplo, pero existen otras! ellas también se encargan de limitar el valor de la corriente!

Usando tus motores existentes con tal placa y por ejemplo con 256 micropasos ya daría un resultado mejor!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 18, 2015)

Quiero comunicarles que estoy por poner la orden para un nuevo sistema de evaluación de controladores de motores de paso mas avanzados y al mismo tiempo la orden para el sistema de evaluación de los mas nuevos sensores angulares magnéticos. Tengo la intención de continuar este tutorial tratando temas mas avanzados y del conjunto de motor de paso y sensor angular. Me imagino, si la salud no me vuelve a deshabilitar que me tomara este invierno y buena parte del próximo año con los estudios y experimentos para este tutorial. Ademas Trinamic a publicado una IDE nueva con muchísimas posibilidades adicionales para analizar lo que ocurre durante el control del motor de paso.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 22, 2018)

Aquí el enlace a una nueva placa de la empresa Trinamic, a mi opinion la proveedora de circuitos integrados y placas para el control de motores de paso:






Aún no he podido hacer experimentos con ella, pero si mi salud me permite iré a la feria "Embedded World 2018" en Nurenberg la próxima semana y me informaré y además intentaré que me regalen unas placas.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2018)

Que bueno! consigue toda la info que puedas y compartela, para aquellos que no tenemos la fortuna de poder asistir


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 24, 2018)

@pandacba: Yo preferiría estar donde tu vives. Los casi 5 años que viví en Montevideo, 1964 a 1969, dejaron en mis recuerdos cuanta carne era capaz de comer. Ademas recuerdo que me gustaban los "chinchulibes" y la "morzilla dulce"! Hoy vivo en Alemania, no soy capaz ni de comer fracción de lo que podía aún como niño! De allí quedo entre otras el recuerdo de ser una de las mejores fases de mi vida. Antes de los terroristas y antes de la junta militar!

Perdonen que me olvidé de dar el enlace! Ahora les doy varios muy interesantes:

La página madre de Trinamic

La página para los Silentstepsticks de los cuales uno es el de la foto!

El enlace a una tabla que lista los módulos y funcionalidades!

Un enlace a las noticias, buen punto de partida a interesantes y valiosos lugares!

Enlace al punto de partida para 2 flyers muy buenos!


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 24, 2018)

hola 





Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Aquí el enlace a una nueva placa de la empresa Trinamic, a mi opinion la proveedora de circuitos integrados y placas para el control de motores de paso:
> 
> https://media.digikey.com/Photos/Trinamic Motion Control Photos/TMC-SILENTSTEPSTICK-SPI_sml.jpg
> 
> Aún no he podido hacer experimentos con ella, pero si mi salud me permite iré a la feria "Embedded World 2018" en Nurenberg la próxima semana y me informaré y además intentaré que me regalen unas placas.


 no hay ningun link en el mensaje​ Seria bueno tener datos de estos ., porque se usan en las RAPS ., de las impresoras 3D​ Y salieron unos adptadores ., para usarlos con los micros comunes​ Esta bueno ., porque aparte de manejarce con dos hilos ., se puede configurar la divicion de pasos hasta 256​


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 27, 2019)

Alguno ya ha "jugado con las componentes de Trinamic?


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 8, 2021)

Voy aproximándome al punto donde volveré a ser capaz de seguir con mis experimentos alrededor de los motores de paso. Mucho a ocurrido desde que publiqué mi tutorial avanzado sobre motores de paso. Tanto el número y la funcionalidad de las componentes de la empresa Trinamic  y mucho a avanzado en las funcionalidades que hacen disponibles en una combinación de Software y las funcionalidades en Hardware. También los kits de Trinamic para analizar los motores de paso y aprender en profundo detalles sobre ellos y la comunicación entre un controlador y las componentes de Trinamic. Las presentaré despues de hacer mis experimentos.

Pero también el tremendo éxito de la empresa Trinamic y de sus componentes para motores de paso usados en la impresión 3D. Estoy curioso de estudiar a fondo las placas SilentStepStick con las cuales Trinamic se ha vuelto el estandar en impresoras 3D.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 27, 2021)

Motores de paso, a pesar de lo que pudieran mostrar mis experimentos no son alternativa cuando la cosa es girar rápido. Aplicaciones como taladro y generador definitivamente no son para usar motores de paso.

Hay que concientizarse. La gran ventaja que motores de paso tienen en relación a motores con y sin escobillas es que a razón de como funcionan. paso por paso, cada paso contiene implícitamente una información sobre su posición. También cuando se quiere dejar girar algo de forma lenta, puede ser una solución adecuada.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 4, 2021)

Dejo un video corto, donde explica si los motores PaP son de corriente alterna (AC, CA) o corriente continua (DC, CC), y por qué...


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 7, 2021)

Hola:
Alos motores que se refiere en el video no son PaP, son brushless que es diferente. Aunque los motores PaP estan diseñados para trabajar con tension continua tambien pueden trabajar en alterna, pero no de la manera que lo hacen los Brushless, sus bobinados no estan dispuestos de la m,isma manera.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 7, 2021)

Con alterna? Si te refieres hacerlo funcionar con un voltaje en alterna y un capacitor, eso es un invento no recomendable.
De igual forma, ambos trabajan muuuy similar, y que yo sepa, los PaP no difieren mucho a los brushless, ya que ambos son la misma cosa...

Puede que me confunda, ke ce io...


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 7, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Con alterna? Si te refieres hacerlo funcionar con un voltaje en alterna y un capacitor, eso es un invento no recomendable.
> De igual forma, ambos trabajan muuuy similar, y que yo sepa, los PaP no difieren mucho a los brushless, ya que ambos son la misma cosa...
> 
> Puede que me confunda, ke ce io...


Yo no he dicho nada de eso, pero lo que tu digas ingeniero.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2021)

Formalmente TODOS los motores son AC, incluso los "de continua" solo que llevan un "controlador electromecánico" llamado colector. 
Los motores PaP poniendonos exquisitos también son AC, pero vamos que no son intercambiables unos con otros. En ciertos ámbitos se solapan los usos o se parecen las controladoras, pero en general no son intercambiables.
Tampoco hay que forzar el lenguaje demasiado., diciendo PaP ya sabemos que es y como se controlan.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 10, 2021)

Sería importante que contribuciones se adhieran al tema de forma estricta. Este hilo quiere proveer el tema de forma compacta en su objetivo y detallado en la materia.


----------

